

Ask HN: Favorite quotes from StartupSchool ? - krishna2

What were your favorite quotes from Startup School ?
======
dasht
One of my favorites is "Limited life experience + overgeneralization = advice"
from Bucheit, which I think has to be understood as an important qualifier on
everything said throughout all sessions.

-t

------
krishna2
Ev/Biz recalling someone commenting on the early days of Twitter: "Twitter is
like the Seinfeld of the Internet, a service about nothing.".

------
dannyr
"It's important to do things that will make you uncomfortable." - Paul Bucheit

